# Migration to EI dosing low tech



## drjack (5 Oct 2011)

Hi, after struggling to succeed with CO2 I have migrated back to a low tech tank. I have read the articles on EI dosing for low tech tanks. I have  Green Spot Algae starting to devlop so I wanted to deal with this quickly. My set up is as follows:

Tank:	Juwel Vision 180 with 140 litres/ 36 US gallons water. 
Lighting:	Medium: 2x35W T5 tubes 8 hours/day = 2 watts/US gal
Substrate:	Caribsea Eco-Complete
Filtration: 	Juwel supplied Bioflow 3 internal (1000 lph) plus Eheim Ecco pro 200 external (600 lph)

EI Dosing Weekly: KNO3 5/16 tsp : KH2SO4 5/32 tsp plus Seachem Equilibrium 5/8 tsp weekly

Fish 40: MostlyTetras

Plants ~ 100+ 
30 Crytocoryene Lucens, 10 Cryptocoryene Wendtii Brown, 
1 Echinodorus Ozelot, 1 Echinodorus Uruguayensis, 1 Echinodorus Vesuvius,
20 Ludwigia Repens Rubin, 4 Hygrophila Difformis, 12 Limnophila Sessiliflora, 
3 Microsorum Pteropus Windelov, 4 Aponogeton Crispus Red, 
2 Anubias Congensis, 12 Limnobium laevigatum

I have 2 questions: Does my EI dosing look right for this size tank and amount of plants and would incresaing the KH2SO4 deal with the GSA?

Aay advice really appreciated,
Best Regards, David


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Oct 2011)

Hello,
          FYI K2SO4 ( potassium sulphate) will never solve a GSA problem. GSA results from any combination of poor CO2 and poor phosphate (PO4). If this a non enriched tank therefore it's suggested that you dose KH2PO4 (potassium phosphate).

Cheers,


----------



## drjack (6 Oct 2011)

Great, thanks for the correction, I will do that.
Many Thanks, David


----------

